# Happy Birthday Highbury



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday!!! I hope your day is full of fun and frolic, and Halloween delights. You're one of the most gifted zombies I know.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Mike!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hapy birthday to ya!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Highbury


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, Goblin! Today, I am 294 years old!

Another year older, another year wiser... Well, another year older.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bud!! Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Highbury, hope you had a great day!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Very late Birthday wishes. I hope it was a fabulous day for you


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday, Highbury!


----------

